# attempt 2



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

I posted a little while ago about Frances and Isabella. Frances ended up eating those eggs, so I reconditioned and started over.

Results have been outstanding. They began embracing when I got out of work around 1:30 and I've been watching since.

I'm posting from my cell currently but I will provide details when I can get wi fi!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Thanks!

Frances has been carefully watching his nest, moving eggs around, etc. I'm sick due to the heat but I'm so excited I can't sleep! I keep checking the nest between fits of nausea as if things change that quickly, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

They're hatching!  I'm so excited! I feel prepared now that it's actually happening. So glad I did all the research. I hope this goes well, I will continue to update.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!! Keep us updated.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

I've got a lot of little swimmers, and Frances is picking them up and putting them in their nest. Such a good father!  This is very exciting. They're so tiny and cute. I could watch them all night. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

The fry are mostly putting themselves back into the nest now. Hope that means they'll be healthy and strong!
A question though: I was planning on starting 50% water changes when the fry are 10 days old. Is this correct?
Also, start feeding when they are free swimming and remove the father at that time as well?
Just want to make sure I'm doing the best thing for the babies!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome.Pics?


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

As soon as I find the cable for my camera and some wi fi I will post pics. I've been snapping a few every day but the flash seems to annoy Frances so they're mostly dark & blurry haha.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

=DI be waiting for em.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you begin feeding as soon as they are free swimming. I'm not sure about the water changes.Yes, you can remove the male.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

So I have a few free-swimmers, some are afraid to leave the nest but I'm seeing a lot of movement!

I started feeding boiled egg yolk (got this idea from Betty Splendens) and infusoria. The free swimmers are eating!

They seem to love hanging around their java ferns. I plan to remove Frances soon, once the babies can get around all on their own. 

I'm heading to Best Buy on Thursday to get a new cable for my camera, so expect photos then


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Another update:

Now that all the fry are free swimming, I've been able to get a rough count of how many there are.

I have at least 46 fry surviving (out of three counts, this was my lowest count). They are still quite small so I am waiting on water changes, but they are growing very quickly so I will be able to start those soon hopefully.

I am very anxious to post photos here for you all to see, but I work for tips only so it's hard to say when I will be able to purchase a USB cord for my camera. Wednesdays are usually $250+ nights though, so wish me luck!


----------

